

Show HN: HTML5 Minesweeper - lambtron
http://www.andy-jiang.com/minesweeper

======
rtpg
Minesweeper is probably the best "first" game out there for people to make.
It's relatively simple, and you can just use grid coordinates as input if you
want. Definitely a lot less trickier than something like tetris.

~~~
lambtron
Yeah, this was the first game that i tried making while learning canvas and
javascript. A lot of fun!

------
rooshdi
Neat game! Maybe you can even implement some bomb icons and explosion sound
effects next!

~~~
lambtron
Thanks! Yeah, i want to make it so you can change the size of the grid.

~~~
rooshdi
Nice, keep it up! It's a simple game, but has lots of potential.

